# The Top Gear car review: Tesla Model 3



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Overall Rating: 8/10  Full Review Link Here:

https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/tesla/model-3


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

That is an achievement.

Especially since 9/10 and 10/10 have been reserved for noisy polluting ICE with multiple fat pipes and colourful badges exception being VW which has a shortcut route to 9/10 especially if it competes with environment friendly Japanese alternatives.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NJturtlePower said:


> Overall Rating: 8/10  Full Review Link Here:
> 
> https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/tesla/model-3


So, so many mistakes. I wish journalists were.... better.

...So, the Autopilot system - a $5,000 option, or *$8,000 if you want to prepare the car with all the sensors and cameras* it'll need in the future... (no, the sensors and cameras are standard)
...The dash is nothing but a slab of wood running the full width (*less appealing plastic on the base models*)... (we don't know that yet)
...Also, how Tesla manage to make *real hide *look like pleather is endlessly fascinating... (there is no real hide in the 3)
...whereas superchargers used to be free with the Model S and Model X, you have to pay as you go with the 3, although *there's an allowance of around five to six free supercharges per year..*. (there's no allowance for the 3 - that's for the S and X)


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

garsh said:


> So, so many mistakes. I wish journalists were.... better.




I would be more inclined to beat them up if it was a 6/10 review.... but we all know the forum guys know car details better than reviewers and MOST of the employees anyways!


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

I really don't understand how this reviewer comes to an 8/10 rating.

It seems from the review that they really enjoyed the car and the shortcomings that they listed are:
*Against: *
Enormous waiting list, constant attention, superchargers no longer free​
Why should those things be held against a car during a review? it's like saying a Ferrari attracts too much attention or an ICE doesn't get free gas. And the waiting list counts against the car in a review? I can walk into any Ford dealer and buy a Focus today but I don't think the Focus should get bonus points for that.

I feel that mainstream car reviewers are still trying to figure out how to do write ups for EVs. They are torn between comparing it to an ICE, comparing it to other EVs, and writing for an audience only familiar with ICE cars. Also, reviewers generally don't know how to discuss the UI or software features because NO OTHER CAR COMPANY has every had a dynamic feature that is continually updated and improved. Realistically, a reviewer can write up a deficiency (like lack of scroll wheel functionality) that will be an obsolete, inaccurate comment by the time the review is published.

This really brings me back to when the iPhone was first released. Motorola and Nokia dominated the market and none of the reviewers really understood why we needed a phone with no buttons made by a computer company. Dare I say, in a few months, everyone will understand what the Model 3 and Tesla really are and how disruptive they will be to the automotive industry.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> I really don't understand how this reviewer comes to an 8/10 rating.
> 
> It seems from the review that they really enjoyed the car and the shortcomings that they listed are:
> *Against: *
> ...


Wait, gas isn't free?


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Why is a waiting list for a car a negative? You don't see them say on the Ferrari Enzo "we had to deduct a point because they only sold to people they invited." I haven't seen any comments about Ford's strict sales policy on the new GT. Frankly the fact so many people want the car so bad should bring the score UP. I remember when I got the new Mustang GT in 2005 and I had to wait for a year almost for the car. I didn't see reviewers giving that a negative at all.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

garsh said:


> So, so many mistakes. I wish journalists were.... better.
> 
> ...So, the Autopilot system - a $5,000 option, or *$8,000 if you want to prepare the car with all the sensors and cameras* it'll need in the future... (no, the sensors and cameras are standard)
> ...The dash is nothing but a slab of wood running the full width (*less appealing plastic on the base models*)... (we don't know that yet)
> ...


I wonder where the reporter even got that misinformation.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> I really don't understand how this reviewer comes to an 8/10 rating.
> 
> It seems from the review that they really enjoyed the car and the shortcomings that they listed are:
> *Against: *
> ...


When you understand that Top Gear is like the Fox news of car reviews an 8/10 is really excellent. Top Gear is biased and favors European cars over all others. It would be like Fox news saying a democratic candidate gets an 8/10 rating because she is a female minority.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Ken Voss said:


> When you understand that Top Gear is like the Fox news of car reviews an 8/10 is really excellent.


Yeah, there's that, and we know how Tesla and Top Gear have a bit of a "History", so maybe they are going easy on it.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

*Video: Tesla Model 3's FULL New York Test*

https://www.topgear.com/videos/video-tesla-model-3s-full-new-york-test


----------

